# Heather's Summer Gain part 2



## applemac (Oct 30, 2005)

Heather's Summer Gain (part two)
by Applemac

[Click here for part 1)

It was Heather and Eric’s one year anniversary, and they had a fun night planned. Heather had mostly maintained her weight, only gaining a few pounds, bringing her up to 195lbs. 

She had spent most of her free time that school year time with Eric, staying over his house, going to the beach or the movies; she was never happier. For their anniversary, Eric had planned to go to that Italian restaurant like they had on their first date. After that they would go to a movie, and then head back to Eric’s place to do whatever. 

Heather leaned in close to her bedroom mirror and parted her shiny brown hair, then applied lip gloss to her big juicy lips. She stood back to look over her whole body. She was dressed to kill, in her tiny black tube top and long tight skirt. Everything she wore always showed off her beautiful plump body. Her belly was one big soft mound of jiggling flesh that poured over the rim of her skirt, which hugged her tight but soft butt and thighs. 

The doorbell rang and Heather opened it to Eric and he gave her a big hug, lifting her off of the ground and squeezing her but. “Ready for tonight?” he asked, and then gave her a kiss. “You bet I am,” she replied, stomach rumbling like a car engine. “I’m extremely hungry, I can’t wait for dinner,” she said, as they walked to the car. “That’s good, you are free to eat to your hearts content,” Eric replied with a smile.

At the restaurant, they took the same spot as last time. As Heather took a seat, her belly formed into two big rolls that sat on her lap. “Let’s see,” she said, looking at the menu. “I think I’m going to get a large Italian pizza with extra cheese as an appetizer, the three lemon pepper chicken breast meal with mashed potatoes and onion rings… then that delicious cheese cake for desert.” 

“Wow, going all out tonight huh?” Eric said. “You told me to eat to my hearts content, so that’s what I’ll do,” Heather replied. 

When all the food started to arrive at the table and Heather started stuffing her face, while a man at the table beside them watched intently with his eyes fixed on Heather’s sexy figure. He was dressed very nicely in a suit with his hair combed neatly, “may I have a word with you?” he asked Heather, approaching the table. “Sure,” Heather replied, swallowing a bite of pizza.

“I’ve been watching you, and I was wondering if you’d like to be photographed for my magazine,” he told her, handing her a card that read, “Chubby Girl.” Heather looked at Eric with an excited look on her face. “There’s no nudity or anything… and of course you will be paid,” the man said. “The only thing I ask is that, if you decide to do it, you gain some more weight. Would that be a problem?” he added. “Uh… problem?” she started, in a daze, “no, no problem at all! I’d be thrilled to gain more weight.” The man smiled, “Great, and by the way, my name is Tony,” he said, extending his hand. “I’m Heather,” she replied, shaking Tony’s hand. “Call the number on that card on Monday, and we’ll schedule an appointment,” he said, and then walked out the door.
“This is awesome!” Eric exclaimed, as Heather started devouring more of her food. “I know, I never thought that this body of mine would make me money,” Heather replied. “But today is Friday; we have to get me fatter by Monday so he won’t turn me down.” 

After Heather wolfed down her gigantic meal, they headed over to a late movie where she ordered a large popcorn with extra butter, and six hotdogs, and a half gallon of soda. The arm rests in the theater squeezed Heather’s bulging massive thighs as she sat down, resting her tray of hotdogs on her protruding tummy. 

She started inhaling the foot long hotdogs getting ketchup and mustard on her exposed belly. The movie was playing, but all Heather could concentrate on was eating food, and trying to get fatter, and all Eric could concentrate on was how sexy Heather looked when she ate. Soon all the food was gone, and Heather started wiping the ketchup off her belly and licked her fingers. About a half-hour later she tapped Eric on the shoulder, “I’m getting hungry again, could you get me something?” she whined. She wasn’t actually hungry, but she wanted to eat, and there was no longer a difference to her. “Of course hun,” Eric whispered, and kissed her on the cheek.

Eric walked out into the lobby and went to an ice cream stand. He paid for a whole two and a half gallon tub of chocolate ice cream, grabbed a spoon, and brought it back to Heather. Other people in the movie theater started to give Heather looks when she placed the tub between her big soft thighs, belly pressing up against it, and started to scoop every last bite into her mouth.

She finished the ice cream by the time the movie was over, and her belly was so stuffed that she couldn’t stand up without help from Eric. When she got up, Heather put her hands under her expanded belly, carrying it to the car. “Let’s go back to my house and relax,” Eric said, opening the door for Heather. “Sound’s like a good idea to me,” she replied, moaning. 

They got stuck in traffic on the way back home, and Heather tilted back her chair and fell asleep; she was wiped out from all that eating. It took them a good two hours to get back to Eric’s and when they did Heather immediately went to the fridge. She just stood there and helped herself to whatever she could find, pushing leftover cake and other fattening pastries and fried food into her mouth. 

“Ha-ha, easy babe,” Eric said, grabbing her from behind and squishing his fingers deep into her belly fat. “I made you something for tonight, go to my room and lie down,” he told her. Heather did, and Eric soon followed with two large trays of brownies. There was a total of one-hundred that he laid on the bed beside her. “I know how much you love these, so have as many as you like.” 

“Thank you so much!” Heather said, leaning over the trays of brownies and grabbing a few. Eric sat down on the bed next to her while she rapidly began consuming the thick fudgey brownies, getting chocolate all around her mouth. She fell on her back after about seventy brownies were stuffed into her gurgling belly. Lying down she could not see anything over her giant breasts and fat stomach. 

“Finished?” Eric asked, listening to Heather’s heavy breathing. “Not yet,” she replied, pulling off her tight clothes that were constraining her belly and uncomfortably squeezing her fat. “That’s better,” she said, lying back down, only wearing her underwear. “I’ll feed the rest to you,” Eric said, cuddling up with Heather and slowly pressing the deserts into her mouth, while stroking her soft body. 

Heather eventually finished eating, and Eric began to give her a full-body massage. He started with her shoulders and back, working his way down to her big butt and nice enormous round thighs. Heather was getting fatter, and Eric’s hands sunk in to all parts of her body. Soon they started making out, and Heather got on top of Eric, letting herself sink in to Eric. 

The slept, holding each other all night, and woke to a beautiful sunny day. “Ugh… need food,” said Heather, groggily rubbing her eyes. Eric kissed her, “don’t worry; your morning donuts are in the kitchen. I planned ahead,” he told her. “Of course you did,” Heather replied with a smile, and walking into the other room. There were three boxes of assorted donuts sitting on the counter, fifty-two in all. Heather grabbed them, and sat down on the couch, eating hungrily. It was only six in the morning, but she could not sleep when she wanted food.

Heather’s cell phone started ringing shortly after she ate all the donuts. It was her mother. 

“Hi mom,” Heather said into the phone.
“Where are you? I didn’t know you weren’t coming home last night.”
“I stayed over Eric’s… it was our anniversary.”
“Oh, that’s right… well could you please get home soon.”
“Yeah, and I have some big news for when I get there. Can you make me some food… like a lot of food?”
“Um I guess so.”
“Ok, thanks mom! See you soon, bye.”

Heather woke up Eric again, “Eric, my mom just called. She wants me to come home.” Eric yawned, “ok babe, do you want to do something later today?” Heather patted her stomach, sending waves through it. “Yeah, eat!” she replied. “Sounds good to me,” Eric said, getting out of bed.


----------



## applemac (Oct 30, 2005)

Heather didnt bother to put on her clothes, seeing that they would just be tight and very uncomfortable. She approached the door to her house wearing only her underwear. Inside, Heathers mom was in the kitchen cooking eggs, bacon, sausage, pancakes and waffles. 

Smells good mom, Heather said as she walked into the room. Oh my gosh Heather! Youre even bigger than before! Heather spun around in a circle to show off her body, I know, its great! she yelled. I have something to tell you, Heather said, grabbing a bagel with cream cheese. Eric and I were at a restaurant last night, and a guy asked me if I wanted to be in a magazine. Heather handed her mother the card, Chubby Girls? her mom said skeptically. Yeah, all I have to do is gain some more weight and Im pretty much in, she said. Well your foods done, eat up, her mother replied.

Heather wobbled over to the table with a plate of food in each hand and set them down, then she went back to get two more. She started pouring loads of butter and syrup on her high stacks of waffles and pancakes, then wolfed them down greedily. Then she started on the plates of sausage and bacon, wrapping each greasy piece of sausage in a strip of bacon, and swallowing it down. She continued on with the eggs, trying to fit as many as she could into her mouth at once.

Are you sure youre not fat enough? Heathers mom said as Heather struggled to get up from the table because her full belly was getting in the way. Heather just shrugged, Im actually happy that I have a reason to gain more weight. Im just going to eat all day today, she said. You mean like you do every day? her mother replied sarcastically. Funny, said Heather, yeah, like I do everyday but much more food.

Heather went to her room to put on some clothes, although she had just bought them a year ago, they were already getting tight and covered less of her than usual. She put on a black t-shirt that showed all her curves, and stopped just below her breasts. Then she put on some very small shorts that looked as if they would bust from her enormous round thighs and but. Heathers belly was constantly wobbling with ripples running across like water, and it stuck far out in front of her, covering a good part of her shorts. As she stood looking herself over in the mirror, brushing her hair with her fingers, her dad walked in the room. Oh my gosh Heather, he said when he saw her. I thought you were past your little weight gaining phase. Youre fat enough, you actually need to lose weight, he scolded her. Sorry dad, this is my body, she replied, placing both hands on her belly. And I plan to gain more weight, she added. 

Heathers mom then came into the room, whats going on? she asked. Dad seems to think that Ive gotten too fat, mom, Heather said. You are getting to be quite overweight, Heathers mom replied, but its your choice. Heather smiled. She walked out of the room grabbed her car keys, saying, Im going out for a couple hours. Where are you going? asked Heathers mom. Im getting a little hungry, gonna get a bite to eat, Heather replied. Hungry?! You just had a gigantic breakfast like ten minutes ago! yelled Heathers mom, but Heather just walked out the door.

She arrived at a nearby McDonalds, and stepped up to the counter, looking over the menu. Can I help you? a guy asked. Heather looked at his name tag, it read Tom, and she paused. Hey Tom, hows it goin? Heather said with a smile. Do I know you? Tom replied, then said, Oh, Heather! I didnt recognize you. Heather laughed, why, do I look different? she said jokingly. Well, Ill have umm four no six double cheese burgers, two large fries, a twenty-four piece chicken nugget, and an extra large chocolate milkshake, she said. Tom smiled, thatll be twenty dollars and two cents. Heather went to reach her hand in her pocket, lifting the bulge of flesh that was covering it. Oh no, I left my money at home, she said, very upset. Dont worry about it, Tom replied, its on me. I wouldnt make a girl as pretty as you pay. Heather gave a big smile, thanks so much, she said. 

Heather got her heaping tray of food, and brought it over to one of the tables. Tom soon came over to her table and sat down on the opposite side, as heather wiped ketchup off her mouth. Thats amazing, he said, noticing that she had already finished one burger. What made you want to gain weight? he asked her. I dont know, I like being fatter and my boyfriend likes me like this too, she replied. Oh, I didnt know you had a boyfriend, Tom said with disappointment. I really think you look great too, he added. Thanks Tom, Im actually trying to gain more weight. You can help if you dont mind giving up more food, Heather said giggling. Id love to help, Ill be right back.

Tom came back with two more trays of the same food, just double the amount. Now were talking, Heather said excitedly. She began to stuff a bunch of food into her mouth, not even looking at what it was, just shoving it in. The thirty something burgers that were there were gone in about an hour, and by that time Tom was off the clock. Well I gotta go, see you later, he said while Heather held the carton of fries upside down and poured them into her mouth, then waved.

Another hour and a half later, she finished all of the food. When she tried to get out, she realized she was stuck, and she began to get worried. Help! Heather called, moaning in pain. Soon the manager came over to the table, is something wrong? she asked. Im stuck in the booth, Heather replied, pointing to her belly. The table is screwed into the floor, Ill have to get someone to unscrew it, the manager replied. Heather groaned, well can I use your phone? 

The manager came back with a phone and handed it to Heather, and she called Eric. Eric, Im at McDonalds, and Im stuck in one of the booths, Heather said. Ok hun, dont worry, Ill be right there, Eric replied.


----------



## applemac (Oct 30, 2005)

Soon someone came and started unscrewing the table, then Eric showed up and rushed over to Heather. You sure did eat a lot, he said, looking at the empty wrappers and cartons. The table was unscrewed from the floor, and Heather was set free. She could not stand up or walk on her own because her belly was so full. Eric and one of the employees of the restaurant had to carry her to the car. 

Thank you again for coming to pick me up, said Heather when they reached Erics house. You can call me anytime you need me babe, Eric replied. So, how you feeling? he asked, gently stroking Heathers swollen stomach. Much better now actually, I could go for a good movie, some ice-cream and some popcorn. She plopped down onto the couch, and searched for a movie on the TV, while Eric tossed a bag of popcorn in the microwave, then got out a bowl for Heathers ice-cream. Oh, dont bother with a bowl, Ill just have a whole carton, Heather said, getting up to get a couple bags of chips.

Heather surrounded herself with a bunch of fattening foods, and her and Eric watched a movie, cuddling and Heather getting a nice belly rub. 

How much do you think you weigh now? Eric asked when the movie was over. Lets take a look, he said, going to get the scale. Heather struggled to stand up, and Eric helped her out. What does it say? Heather asked, trying to push back her belly to read the scale. Two hundred and eighteen pounds, Eric replied, youre doing awesome! Heather smiled, tomorrows the last day before my interview, she said, I want to be eating constantly for the entire day!

Heather slept over Erics house that night, and she woke him up at around seven in the morning, throwing herself on top of him. She gave him a kiss, good morning hun! she said. Eric grabbed her and gave her a big hug, youre really heavy, he said, then kissed her, and Heather rolled off him. Im sorry, Heather said, giggling, but can we get going? Im starved. Eric laughed, where do you want to go first? he asked. Oh, I have a whole list planned out for the day, she replied, handing him a piece of paper, and Eric scanned over it. This is a real lot of eating are you sure you can handle it? he asked. Heather stood up and turned to the side, have you seen this belly of mine lately? she said, grabbing it. Good point, Eric replied laughing.

Heather put on her bikini, it was the biggest cup size she could find, and it was almost busting. The straps disappeared into her flesh, and the bottom part of the bathing suit was almost completely hidden by her belly.

So the first stop is to get some donuts, Eric said as they got in the car. Yep, and then to the beach, Heather replied. 

They went through the drive-thru of a donut shop and Eric asked Heather how many she wanted. Um Ill get four dozen, Heather said. They were handed four big boxes of donuts, and Heather finished off one by the time they reached the beach, and brought the others onto the sand. 

Since it was not even eight oclock yet, the beach was fairly empty. Just lay back and close your eyes, babe, Eric said to Heather. She put her head back on Erics lap, and Eric fed her the donuts. Heather finished all of them with great ease, then got on top of him and kissed him; he could taste the frosting in her mouth. Still really heavy, Eric soon said then smiled. Heather laughed, Im sorry, she said, I guess I dont really realize how much heavier Ive become. Im still hungry though, whats next on the list?
Eric read, it says a large pizza and ice-cream. Ill be right back with your food, theres a little pizza shop just down the beach a bit. Heather smiled, thank you hun.

Heather dozed off, and Eric came back in about fifteen minutes with two boxes of pizza, and a gigantic sundae. Youre really starting to get to know me, said Heather when she woke up and saw the extra pizza. She shoveled the ice-cream into her mouth first so it wouldnt melt, then she flopped over onto her big soft belly and started devouring the pizzas. 

After eating, Heather laid on her back with her belly high in the air. Can you give me a rub? she asked Eric. Of course, just relax, Eric replied. 

As he rubbed her soft and squishy tummy, he could really tell how much weight Heather had gained in the past couple of days. He couldnt wait for her to gain some more. 

After about an hour, Heather woke up and had gotten a nice tan. It was only about a minute until her belly started growling again, telling her it was much past time to eat. Lets go back to my house so I can just eat whatever we have there, Heather said.

They both walked into the house and saw Heathers mom unpacking groceries from some brown bags. It would have been nice for you to call me last night to let me know you werent coming home, she said. Sorry, I got stuck in one of the booths at McDonalds, and Eric picked me up, Heather told her. Well, I went shopping for you, and I stocked up on a bunch of the food you like. Its hard to keep up with the appetite youve got, Heathers mom said. Great, cause Im starving, Heather replied, and started looking through some of the bags. She got out a big chocolate cake, and two boxes of Twinkies, and brought them to the table to eat.

For the rest of the day, Heather and Eric kept going from place to place and they both made sure Heather didnt stop eating. By the end of the day, Heather weighed 227lbs. 


The big day arrived, and Eric and Heather woke up early so Heather could start off with a few oversized breakfasts. After Heather had completely stuffed herself, they headed over to the address on the Chubby Girls card. It was a fairly big building with a nice interior.

Tony greeted Heather at the door, I see youve been working hard, he said, noticing Heathers belly that forced its way out from her shirt, and jiggled all over the place. Heather was wearing a light spaghetti strap shirt that was much too small, and the bottom piece of a bikini. She smiled, I hope you dont mind how Im dressed, she said, there isnt a lot that I have that fits me. 
Its no problem; you will be wearing less for the photo shoot today anyway.
Today? I thought this was just going to be an interview.
It was, until I saw you walk in, already carrying some extra weight. How much do you weigh, if you dont mind me asking?
Almost two-hundred and thirty pounds.
Not bad how would you like to be my star girl? Youd be featured on the cover of every issue of the magazine.
Seriously? Id love to!
Only one thing I ask: Im having the other girls stay here in the rooms on the second floor for one month. During that time, you will be gaining some more weight, and we will be doing the photo shoots.

Heather looked at Eric, what do you think hun? she said. Well of course Im going to miss you, but if this is something you want to do, then Im with you all the way, Eric replied. Heather smiled, ok, its a deal!

After Eric left, Heather was brought to the room where the photos were going to be taken. "If we take some pictures now, we can show your progress in the magazine. It'll kind of be like 'before and after' pictures," the photographer said. 

Heather had make-up and hair people all around her, getting her ready for the pictures. Then she was given a very sexy bathing suit that she changed into. "Just hop up on this bed,'' the photographer said. Heather did, and she laid down on her side with one hand on her belly, and began eating from the huge plate of donuts that was sitting beside her as the flash of the camera started going off.

After eating the donuts and taking some more pictures, Heather was given a key and she made her way up the stairs to find a very large apartment room. She had to share it with one other girl who was already there when Heather walked in. The girl was not very tall, about Heathers height, but not as fat yet. She had long blonde hair and her clothes were torn like she had just put on the weight, leaving her belly completely uncovered.


----------



## applemac (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh my gosh! Heather, I cant believe youre here!
Rachel?! Is that you?
Yeah, its all me!
You're fat now, when did this happen!?
Ever since that day you came into the donut shop, I was just inspired to get fat. I started eating all the doughnuts I could, probably like sixty a day. Eventually they fired me, but I didnt really care... sure did piss my parents off though, I kept eating all the food in the house.
Thats great; looks like you have a while to go though. How much are you up to?
About one hundred and eighty-five pounds, you? Heather laughed, two-hundred and thirty. Dont worry, Ill help you out. 
Then there was a knock at the door, and Heather opened it. There was a cart holding two big chocolate cakes, each three feet high with Heathers and Rachels names on them. 
I guess these are for us, Heather said, wheeling the cart into the room. Good, cause I was getting hungry, Rachel replied. 

The two girls started to eat and talk about what they had been doing lately. Rachels boyfriend had left her after she started to gain weight, and her parents were also very disapproving. Soon Heather had finished her whole cake and Rachel had only got done with half and stopped. 
Im so full, I cant eat anymore, Rachel groaned, holding her belly.
Sure you can, I always eat when Im not hungry. How do you think I got this nice body?
Rachel grabbed a handful of cake and forced it into her mouth. Thats it, Heather said, encouraging her. Here, Ill rub your belly; itll help you fit more. Rachels stomach was swelled and tight against her pants. She paused for a moment, and then unbuttoned her pants with a sigh. Now her belly was free and comfortable, so Rachel dove at the cake, ignoring the fact that she was full.

See, I knew you could do it, Heather said once Rachel had finished and collapsed onto her bed. 

Heather stood up, where are you going? Rachel asked. To the kitchen I want some more food. 

Lets see what we got here, Heather said, opening the refrigerator. She took out a bucket of fried chicken and put it in the microwave, and when it was done she took it back to her bed, laid down and began eating. 

Rachel watched Heathers belly as it jiggled around while she kept feeding herself the greasy chicken. She was kind of jealous at how much more Heather weighed than she did.

When she was done, Heather stripped down to her underwear, Im kinda tired, Im gonna get some sleep. 
Yeah, I think I am too.

Rachel woke up at about midnight with her stomach grumbling, so she got up and had a seat in front of the refrigerator. She began eating and eating, cupcakes, ice-ream, brownies, anything she could get her hands on. By three in the morning, Rachel had eaten everything in the refrigerator, and passed out right on the floor in front of it.

The sun shined brightly into the room and Heather yawned, getting up slowly with a hand on her belly. "I'm starving," she said to herself while walking to the kitchen. 

"Rachel! What are you doing on the floor?!" 
She groaned, "I got hungry last night, and when I started eating I just couldn't stop!"
"Ha Ha, well all that food looks like it helped out your body a whole lot," Heather replied opening the refrigerator. "Oh my gosh, there's nothing left! You ate everything!" Rachel smiled, "I'm gonna see how much I gained!" 

She started running to the bathroom, and could feel the extra weight in all her body. Her belly, thighs, butt, and... pretty much everything was fatter, and jiggled violently. 

"Yeah!! I can't believe it! 202 pounds, I gained seventeen pounds yesterday!" Rachel yelled from the other room. "Im happy for you, but now what am I going to eat? I'm so hungry!"

There was a ring on the telephone in their room, and Heather answered.
"Hello?"
"Good morning girls, I hope you're ready for a day of constant eating! There is a beautiful breakfast made for you downstairs."
"Ooh goody! I can't wait!"

Heather hung up the phone and put on one of her tiny outfits that were ready to burst, and then rushed to the dining hall with Rachel following behind. 

There were about fifteen other girls there that were all very pretty and fat. Heather and Rachel took a seat at a table and the food started coming. Neither of them had ever had such a big breakfast in their lives! They were both in Heaven, eating for three straight hours. 

Even when they were so full that they thought they would explode, Heather and Rachel just kept feeding each other their fattening meals. By the time they were done, it was one o'clock, and neither of them could stand up. 

One hour later lunch started, and they were served the same amounts of food, but different kinds. They two beautiful fat girls ripped off their tight pieces of clothing, and rested their plates on their big fat bellies as they leaned back in their chairs, pigging out. 

In about four more hours it was dinner time, and the girls continued to eat on. Heather was eating more than Rachel because she was fatter and could fit more food in that big soft jiggling belly of hers, but Rachel kept demanding more food, and would devour it as fast as possible. 

Desert was brought on around nine o'clock, with the most fattening cakes, pies, and other sweets you could think of. The girls finished around midnight, and were both stuck tightly in their chairs with their bloated bellies, It took four men to take Heather and Rachel back up to their room for the night. 

The girls were forced to sleep in their chairs for the night since they were completely stuck.


This kind of eating went on for the whole month, and the photo shoots were done between eating. Heather finally got to return home.

Eric picked her up in front of the building on her last day. He liked what he saw when Heather came out to the car. Heather now weighed 335 pounds, and was more sexy, squishy, jiggly, and more beautiful than ever before. 

She came running out and gave Eric a big soft hug, and Eric squeezed all over Heather's fattened body. Her body was now perfect, with enormous soft breasts that didn't sag, her gigantic belly that formed two huge rolls of beautiful fat when she sat down, covering part of her very large thighs. Eric noticed Heather's butt was also very fat and round as he ran his hands over the rolls on her waist and down to her big butt. 

At that moment, Eric got down on one knee and pulled a small black box from his pocket and a tear trickled down Heather's chubby face.

Heather and Eric returned to Heather's parents house to tell them the good news. Her mother opened the door as they stepped up to it and immediately wrapped her arms around Heather's larger body. 

"Hi mom... before you start, yes I am fatter. I now weigh three hundred and thirty-five pounds, and yes I know that is one hundred more pounds than a month ago," Heather said sarcastically. "Oh honey, don't worry, I'm not going to judge you at all anymore... I actually think you look great! Wow, that is one big belly!" Heather's mom replied smiling. "Well thanks mom! Oh, we have some big news," Heather said, showing her mom the beautiful ring that Eric bought her. "Oh I'm so happy for you two!" she replied, hugging them both.

The wedding was that same month, and Heather looked beautiful in her wedding dress. They didn't have the dress she wanted in her size, so Heather got the smaller one and made some adjustments made to it. The top was cut off from the bottom so that her belly could stick out, and the whole thing was made wider. All of Heather's guests at the wedding were shocked when she walked down the isle with her big naked belly jiggling out in the open, but she didn't care at all.

At the reception, all the guests were served their meals, and Heather had four times the amount of everyone else. After the dinner, a seven layer cake was wheeled out and placed in front of Heather. She burst her wedding dress after eating part of the cake, but didn't stop eating till it was all gone. Eric along with a couple other men carried Heather out to the limo, and her and Eric left for their honeymoon. 

They took a trip to Hawaii, and Eric treated Heather like a queen when they got there. Most of the time Heather just laid in bed or on the beach while Eric fed her brownies and other deserts. She didn't eat anything but sweets the entire time they were there.

After they got back, Heather continued to do modeling for Chubby Girl, and made a very good amount of money. She stopped gaining weight at 347 pounds, and enjoyed her life with Eric.


----------

